# bearing failure and unable to get new bearings on



## takern (Oct 18, 2014)

Somehow my bearing buddy came off last night and about 2 miles from home i noticed a wobble and smoke rolling out from my tire. Pulled off in the nearest gas station and my bearings essentially exploded. I was able to limp it home and get it parked. Today I went to replace everything on that side and where the outside bearing sits I found a pretty mean groove with a sharp lip that goes all the way around. I was unable to slide the new bearings over it, and actually ended up destroying the bearings trying to get it off. There is also what looks like some heat damage on the inside. Black like what would be expected after being in a fire or something. Is this salvageable or should I start looking for a new axle. I figure for the cost of having a new spindle welded on I may as well just get a whole new setup. I am also not 100% sure I was able to seat the race all the way into the hub on the inside.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 18, 2014)

I would look to replace the axle or at least the spindle. When the bearings fail the parts get hot and the axle loses its temper(hardness). They have been known to weld themselves together they get so hot.


----------



## Seon (Oct 24, 2014)

Use a flat file and file the sharp lip (burr) on the spindle so that the bearing will "slip" over easily (it's a snug fit). Pack your wheel bearings generously and you should be good to go. Now if after filing, the bearing fits loose on the spindle, then time to replace the it or axle. Picture would help us help you.


----------



## Boat2fast (Dec 15, 2014)

Dexter Axle made a whole new axle for me at a reasonable cost. It was complete with hubs, bearings and u-bolts. My original axle was like yours and a PO cobbled it back together.
Have ALL measurements written down ahead of time. They will take you through the process and let you specify options. It was shipped right to my waiting trailer and fit perfect.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 16, 2014)

Seon said:


> Use a flat file and file the sharp lip (burr) on the spindle so that the bearing will "slip" over easily (it's a snug fit). Pack your wheel bearings generously and you should be good to go. Now if after filing, the bearing fits loose on the spindle, then time to replace the it or axle. Picture would help us help you.


+1 This will most likely take care of it but post some pics if you have any doubts. If you've been looking to change your axle/wheels for any reason like larger wheels or wider axle, now would be the time to do that. 

P.S. With a catastrophic bearing failure like yours, the dust cap/bearing buddy is one of the first things to go as the hub wobbles on the axle shaft. I'd have been more surprised if you still had it after you pulled over.


----------

